# Very clean Pal trike



## cr250mark (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m thinking 40’s
Very clean Pal Tricycle.
See some pinstripe touch up
Most paint looks original to me
$160 shipped


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2018)

That is *SMOK'N* clean!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 16, 2018)

In very nice original condition...someone knew a good place to store a vintage tricycle to keep it in this shape. Must not have originally seen much use based on how much tread is left on the tires.

Dave


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 16, 2018)

My first bike...my *PAL *


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 16, 2018)

Listening to Reasonable offers to good home. 
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 15, 2018)

Price drop 
$150 shipped now


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 5, 2018)

$140 shipped or $100 p/u illinois


----------

